# Necesito Transistor 2N410 de radio antigua de 6 Transistores



## martin92 (Mar 6, 2013)

Llago a mis manos una radio de am muy antigua de 6 transistores... el problema es que el oxido a comido las "patitas" de uno de los transistores (un 2N410) y no tengo forma de volverlas a soldar... Mi pregunta es que si alguien tiene una idea de como solucionar el problema *por*q*ue* me recorri toda la ciudad y no lo consigo ya que es muy viejo... La radio es una MANATON y tampoco consigo informacion en internet de esta radio...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2013)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-445857086-transistor-nos-2n410-_JM_


----------



## martin92 (Mar 6, 2013)

Gracias pero no estoy seguro porque no tiene imagenes :/
este es el que necesito yo http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?um=...tbnh=204&tbnw=152&start=0&ndsp=24&tx=73&ty=77


----------



## ESKALENO (Mar 6, 2013)

Sí que es viejo jeje, sí no Lo encuentras puedes probar con algún BF que tengas por ahí de desguace de otra radio, como mucho que tengas que cambiar la resistencia que lo polariza.


----------



## miguelus (Mar 6, 2013)

Buenas tardes martin92

Curioso Transistor el 2N410...

Es un transistor PNP de Germanio para  RF de débil Corriente de Colector (15mA Max) y de uso general, según mis tablas, tienes un par de equivalentes, el OC44N y el 2N2614

Seguramente lo podrás sustituir por algo menos "Vintage" ya que seguramente el equipo que estás intentando reparar es una Radio a Transistores de AM.

Intenta con  un BC557 a lo mejor funciona,  funciona, habría que ver la polarización de base y cambiar el valor de alguna Resistencia.

Sal U2


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 6, 2013)

Fijate en que posición está (oscilador-mezclador, 1ra FI o 2da FI) y metele uno de los tradicionales de germanio de esa época (2SA49,2SA51 y 2SA52).
Si no los conseguís, canibalizá alguna radio vieja inservible 

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/producto_detalle_1.php?producto_id=2765&paginado=0


----------



## dantonio (Mar 6, 2013)

Me atrevo a sugerir también como reemplazo alguno de estos otros:
2SA52; 2SA53; AF117; AF116; AF115; AF114; AF114N; AF115; AF115N 
AF116; AF116N; AF117; AF117N; AF118; AF124; AF125; AF126; AF127 
GF100; GF105; GF108; GF127; GF128; GF132; 2N232; 2N191; 2N192; 
2N138; 2N215; 2N283; 0C75; 0C169; 0C170; NTE126.
Saludos.


----------

